# NC pool Smallie!



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

First smallmouth of the season today!!!! Got me even more hungry for bass season! We got 4 walleye And quite a few sauger also but I could have caught nothing but this bass and it would have been a good day for me! 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

RBoyer said:


> First smallmouth of the season today!!!! Got me even more hungry for bass season! We got 4 walleye And quite a few sauger also but I could have caught nothing but this bass and it would have been a good day for me!
> 
> 
> ATTA-BOY Ryan,,, You broke the seal with that smallie!! GOOD-TIMES-A-COMMIN'
> ...


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

I'd say your about right lol we caught nothing up there


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Spike9 (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice smallie!!

We were on the Ohio side at NC sunday morning and got 9 sauger and a decent walleye. Mainly throwing 1/4 oz chartruese with yello twister tipped with a 2.5" gulp minnow. Doboy was that you next to us, we were there from 830 to 11am?

saw guys getting a lot of small sauger on minnows.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Spike9 said:


> Nice smallie!!
> 
> We were on the Ohio side at NC sunday morning and got 9 sauger and a decent walleye. Mainly throwing 1/4 oz chartruese with yello twister tipped with a 2.5" gulp minnow. Doboy was that you next to us, we were there from 830 to 11am?
> saw guys getting a lot of small sauger on minnows.


No Spike wasn't us,,, we were in my boat, up NC pool.
If you were next to a cupla bottom tight-liners, using minnies, 3 hook crappie spreaders and 2oz of lead,,, that's the 'ol-timers' from up around,, I think Dearfield/ Seabring area. They catch a butt-load of fish!


----------



## Spike9 (Nov 11, 2010)

Doboy said:


> Spike9 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice smallie!!
> ...


Where is the NC pool? I have a nice 14' sea nymph I want to bring down?


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Spike9 said:


> Doboy said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the NC pool? I have a nice 14' sea nymph I want to bring down?
> ...


----------



## Spike9 (Nov 11, 2010)

RBoyer said:


> Spike9 said:
> 
> 
> > Above new Cumberland lock on the Ohio river, wellsville/eastliverpool Ohio - new Cumberland /Newell/Chester west Virginia area
> ...


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Spike9 said:


> RBoyer said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I see thats easy enough, where are the boat ramps on the ohio side? Thanks in advance.
> ...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

RBoyer said:


> Spike9 said:
> 
> 
> > There's one in east liverpool but it isnt a very good one and one in wellsville thats also terrible. Best bet would be Chester city park that's where I always launch close parking and the ramp is nice
> ...


----------

